# Wa handle restoration



## MindTone (Jul 28, 2018)

I bought this deba off of the bay as a project knife. When I removed the handle the tang was quite rusty, though it came off easily with a bit of steel wool. The question is how do I get any remaining rust out of the handle? Or should I just lacquer the tang before reinstalling the handle?


----------



## childermass (Jul 28, 2018)

I don’t think the rust inside the handle will be a problem as long as it’s dry. 
You could try to get the worst out with a q-tip and some linseed oil. The remaining oil will then oxidize in the wood and seal it. 
Laquering the tang is a good idea too.
When you put the handle back on, don’t forget to put some beeswax inside the handle to prevent any water ingress.


----------



## MindTone (Jul 28, 2018)

childermass said:


> I don’t think the rust inside the handle will be a problem as long as it’s dry.
> You could try to get the worst out with a q-tip and some linseed oil. The remaining oil will then oxidize in the wood and seal it.
> Laquering the tang is a good idea too.
> When you put the handle back on, don’t forget to put some beeswax inside the handle to prevent any water ingress.


Allright! Linseed oil and beeswax on the shopping list!  would clear nail polish work for the tang?


----------



## childermass (Jul 28, 2018)

I think the nail polish might be ok, apply very thin.
For the beeswax try to find something that is ready for use or you will have to melt it yourself. I‘m sure you can get something in a local hardware store that is intended for furniture polishing.


----------



## MindTone (Jul 28, 2018)

Got it, thanks!


----------

